# Hello from Bama



## willrich68 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey spek what part of Bama you in. I live in Nectar about 15 miles south of Cullman. I'm running 7 hives foundationless, chemical (hard and soft) and antibiotic free. Im looking for other Beeks in Alabama to network with if you are interested in.


----------



## mrsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Spek! I live in LA too; about 45 minutes north of you (Frisco City).


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, I'm more southern than all of you in Florida.


----------



## copper287 (May 31, 2009)

Hi from Cullman,Al. copper287


----------



## little55 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello from Blount county


----------

